# Shift knob removal?



## GoatBoy4056 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey everyone...just picked up one of the last 05 goats in central jersey and im looking to install the Lou's shortf shifter..Really want the GMM ripshifter but not yet ($335 a lil much for me right now).. How do you remove the shift know..is it threaded or do u just pull up...does anyone have any pictures installing or removign the center console...Thanx in advance

P.S. any comment regarding the Lou's short shifter is much appreciated as well.


----------



## Gregscalade (Dec 6, 2006)

put the handle in the vise, knob facing down. put a screw driver on the flange of the knob, and hit it down. the knob should pop off.


----------

